# Foxes Live!



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well its going to be a late start because of the rain so I thought I'd watch a program I'd recorded last night on urban foxes, 10 live shows over the next 2 weeks. I love foxes they are fantastic creatures but I know that they will have people on this show that will drive me mad! Is it worth me going crazy over? Find out over the next 2 weeks!!

http://foxes.channel4.com/


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's pretty cool. I'll definitely check back. I think they're pretty extraordinary creatures myself. Always wonder how and why they do what they do.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

To right Tom. I love watching, photographing and studying them but on the other hand they need to be controlled and then they turn into a very challenging quarry. I just know that some of the idiots they'll have on the program will make me blow a gasket!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

They will always have to be there to get their 15 seconds of fame for stupidity. Just laugh as that's all you can do legally.....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I know but I can't help it!









If you have a look on the live webcam's 90% of them are covered in mange, poor sods but thats what happens to urban foxes.


----------

